

Can we please have "certified/guaranteed not in U.S. jurisdiction"? - hoodoof

It would be great if we could buy cloud based computing services that are certified to be out of U.S. jurisdiction.  We need a way to clearly identify non-U.S. based services so we can buy safely.
======
tptacek
What you're saying is, you'd like to host your servers in a venue where NSA
doesn't even need to ask permission to access them.

------
dragonwriter
> We need a way to clearly identify non-U.S. based services so we can buy
> safely.

Remember that NSA monitoring is controversial because it skirts laws (and
related public expectations) which _restrict_ NSA's monitoring of domestic
communication, whereas the whole _purpose_ of the NSA is to monitor _foreign_
communication traffic in support of US national security interests.

So, its somewhat naive to think that non-U.S. based services are particularly
safe.

------
dholowiski
What would be the requirements?

Server not in the USA

No US Employees

Traffic does not transit through the USA

Not incorporated in the USA

Not using closed source software built in the USA

Also, which countries would you see as 'better'? Is built and hosted in China
a better option?

(as a Canadian, these questions genuinely interest me)

------
dirktheman
Good idea, but fairly useless, I think.

First of all, jurisdiction is a legal term, and the NSA apparently doesn't
really care about what exactly is legal or not.

Second of all, the tentacles of the NSA reach far beyond the US alone due to
all kinds of political alliances. You can set up a server here in The
Netherlands, but I can pretty much guarantee that your data won't be safe
here, too.

The biggest problem with this however are the end users. You can set up your
server in North Korea for all I care, but as long as the end user is in the
US, they can be snooped upon.

A 'guaranteed NOT in the US'-seal will only instigate a false sense of
security.

------
thesmileyone
If you live in the US then it won't matter. The whole point is they copy all
data that passes from the US to any other continent.

It would not suprise me if the PRISM system had something to do with the
Megaupload takedown.

------
gesman
Yeah. Get one "Made in China".

